# Kids (and the Brat) on swingset!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

My bottle babies playing on/with the swingset,








































And on the trampaline, I layed on it to watch and take pics, so of course they needed to check it out to,


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Moo! They look like they aer lovin it!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

How funny.....love the little moo-moo!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Everyday they find something else to hold there attention, it was the swingset that day. Brat thinks she's a large goat, I dread having to break it to her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is that her real name - Brat? 

well she doesnt have to know she isnt a goat -- just think how crushed you were when you foudn out there was no Santa Clause LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mooove over.... it's my turn....LOL how cute....... :greengrin:  :laugh:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> Mooove over.... it's my turn....LOL


Not BA-A-AHD! :wink: :laugh:

Is Brat a bottle baby, too? It looks like she fits right in with the other kids.

Deb Mc


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

too cute, love them all but don't tell moo-moo she isn't a goat, O.K. :laugh: Love the little black spot on her white forehead, at first I thought , wow, thats a BIG goat baby, :shocked: then it dawned on me, duh, it's a cute calf....


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, Brat's her real name, she has a habit of sticking her tongue out,








And yes, she's a bottle baby.

I'll try not to tell her she's a cow, but she may figure it out when she has a calf instead of a kid!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha they are all too cute!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

adorable! just the thought of goat kids on a trampoline makes me smile... too cute.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> well she doesnt have to know she isnt a goat -- just think how crushed you were when you foudn out there was no Santa Clause LOL


*sob* there is no Santa?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Atleast Brat didn't deside she needed to be on the trampaline to!


----------

